# Strange Parasite



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Not sure the best way to explain it but...I have these weird clear/brown things with a round shape at one end and a pointy head that stretches out to make him about 1" long. They don't seem to do any harm but they're creepy what are they?!


----------



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

????Also, they don't swim they 'suction cup' onto things. I found a few a while back and thought they were gone, but I just found another.


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it on a fish or in the water?


----------



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Doedogg said:


> Is it on a fish or in the water?


I've seen them in the gravel, on bubbler tubes, on the glass, and even on a Ghost Shrimp, but never on a fish. I've done some research and can't find anything like it plz help!


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Most likely they are planaria (I'm going by shape and size description not by the color) which generally are harmless to the fish. However they are a sign that you most likely are overfeeding and are not keeping your gravel clean enough.


----------



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

You're probably right, although I've never seen a picture of a planaria. Any ideas on how to get rid of them?


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

If you do a google search for planaria you should come up with tons of pictures of them, then you can verify if thats what you have. I would cut back on the feedings and step up your gravel vacs. Just be careful you dont do too much at once or you may send your tank into a mini cycle.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Does it look like this?

(Picture was removed because of copyright material used)

Please reframe from using pictures that are copywritten


----------

